# breeding proposals, lets here yours!



## JessicaR (Oct 25, 2016)

Had to share my breeding proposal stories and would love to yours. :grin2:

proposal number 1; Our 4H club (with our dogs) had an event at our local TSC to promote our club and responsible dog ownership. A guy stopped to talk to us, he wanted to know if I was interested in breeding Zelda. He has the perfect stud dog for her... An Amish bred registered huskita! (husky akita mix) He is huge and has 1 blue eye and long hair, all he wants is pick of litter lol! 


proposal number 2; I was outside grooming my shelties (shedding season) when a guy and his wife that was driving by stopped to talk. He was telling me how they recently lost there 12 year old black GSD and how pretty Zelda is and they have never saw one her color before. Then he tells me he has got a "STUD" for me, he has a regular colored GSD, I assume black and tan, big STUD, 118 pounds, he has lost some weight though. Never been bred but he is a STUD lol. He never sent his papers in but he will if I want to breed. He is a good dog he paid $500 for him, I think he about crapped his pants when I told him I paid $1500 for Zelda, but then he just says well she is a female and they cost more lol.


I politely declined both proposals with a sorry she cant have babies, although whew it was hard to turn down the huskita deal <sarcasem implied> lol


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

The only actual breeding proposal I got other than from my breeder was from a guy I've known for a few years who has an imported Czech WLGSD. He met Katsu at 6 months and was all, "Oh, she's gorgeous! You are you going to breed her? You should breed her to my guy. You could easily ask for $5k per puppy!" It took everything in me to keep from rolling my eyes. 
I like his dog, he seems very ball driven and he's handsome, but I know nothing about his work ability or temperament (and at that time, Katsu's either.) I wouldn't breed to an unknown like that.

I politely declined saying I had no intentions to breed unless her breeder wanted to.

I've had a friend suggest her white GSD and my girl would "make pretty puppies" together. I told her Katsu was too young and I wasn't ready/willing to deal with raising 4-10 puppies. She said, "oh well, my boy is getting neutered soon anyways."


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

a registered Huskita?!? wow! 

When my long haired big boy was about a year old I had someone drive by and offer a "boyfriend" for my dog. It is obvious by looking at my dog's head that he is male. I guess all that gorgeous long hair threw him off. I didn't let the guy off the hook. I laughed and told him that my dog is a male and doesn't need a boyfriend. 

Since I have a male and a female I now get asked if I am going to mate them. I tell them no and why not. Folks usually looked disappointed and one guy couldn't believe that I wouldn't have at least one litter. I end up telling people that there are few good breeders in the area and they know what they are doing better than I do.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

The older of my 2 GSDs has a pedigree with 5 German Siegers/seigerins in the first 4 generations. She's also the grand-daughter of 2000 sieger, Ursus v. Batu.

When she x-rayed as mildly dysplastic in one hip at age 2, I immediately had her neutered. 

You wouldn't believe how many people who said, 'oh, with a pedigree like that, I would have bred her anyway!' :rolleyes2:


----------



## Hellish (Jul 29, 2017)

I have been approached a few times by wannabe backyard breeders. So far my favorite is the one who told me that "If he stays black, he will be worth alot of money for studding. Blacks are rare." I figured the whole concept of recessive color would be lost on them so I didn't say anything.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

My male has a cgc. Hes breed worthy with a title :wink2:


----------



## JessicaR (Oct 25, 2016)

cloudpump said:


> My male has a cgc. Hes breed worthy with a title :wink2:


Yeah but did you pay $500 for him>


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Well, I was still getting offers of females for Bud when he was 12! Now biased I may be, but he was a hunk so I get it. After a few years I stopped being polite and started bluntly asking people why they would think their females were good enough for him? Usually I could make them go away by telling them I had no reason to breed him to an inferior specimen.:laugh2:
Everyone that saw her tried to convince me to breed Sabs and she was a moose! If I hadn't spayed her when I did I may have resorted to punching people! I have admitted before that the idea of breeding her to Bud did cross my mind, fortunately I resisted the urge. 
I had one guy chase us down with his male. I guess he thought we could get it done then and there. He wanted pick of the litter though. I had to tell him Sabs did not like males to get him to go away and stop following us.

People ask me all the time if I will breed Shadow to their males. They seem upset when I tell them she is a genetic nightmare!


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 13, 2017)

cloudpump said:


> My male has a cgc. Hes breed worthy with a title :wink2:


That's a strong proposal. What's your stud fee on him?


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

I get a proposal for breeding every time I meet someone with an intact male...right after they point out that they've never seen an all black GSD before LOL!


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Being in the immediate burbs of NYC I am in the motherland of the Adopt Don't Shop, Love Will Fix Every Shelter Dog, It's How You Raise Them movement. I get more grief for him even having his testicles (that causes testicular cancer! Yes and cheese is the most common source of cheese.) I don't even MENTION that breeder has breeding rights on him if hips, elbows are clear and he titles. I'll take one stud fee and raise you a pick of litter. lol

So no, I have never received a random breeding offer yet


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 13, 2017)

CometDog said:


> Being in the immediate burbs of NYC I am in the motherland of the Adopt Don't Shop, Love Will Fix Every Shelter Dog, It's How You Raise Them movement. I get more grief for him even having his testicles (that causes testicular cancer! Yes and cheese is the most common source of cheese.) I don't even MENTION that breeder has breeding rights on him if hips, elbows are clear and he titles. I'll take one stud fee and raise you a pick of litter. lol
> 
> So no, I have never received a random breeding offer yet


You'd probably get more offers if you weren't running an illegal suburban backyard menagerie and terrifying all your neighbors. 

Wolf dogs, falcons. What's next, a tiger? Simply outrageous.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Tennessee said:


> You'd probably get more offers if you weren't running an illegal suburban backyard menagerie and terrifying all your neighbors.
> 
> Wolf dogs, falcons. What's next, a tiger? Simply outrageous.


LOL and 8 exotic morph ball pythons. One of which would excel at IPO. I need to get out the LaCross gear to feed her safely.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Tennessee said:


> That's a strong proposal. What's your stud fee on him?


Pick of the litter and $500. Hes titled....:nerd:


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

JessicaR said:


> Yeah but did you pay $500 for him>


$250. Newspaper ad for AKC registered german shepArds


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Someone asked me if I would breed Deja to a Chinook. She would take a puppy. I am sure they would be lovely but no thanks. I had two people asking if I would breed her to a Rough Collie. They had mixes like that 'in the past'. No thanks.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

I have had numerous people tell me that if I breed my two that they want first pick of pups. Most of them are people who walk by my fence and see me out training and playing with the dogs. I just tell them that it isn't happening and they usually say "but, if you ever do I want first pick."


----------



## themaximus (Feb 22, 2020)

wolfy dog said:


> Someone asked me if I would breed Deja to a Chinook. She would take a puppy. I am sure they would be lovely but no thanks. I had two people asking if I would breed her to a Rough Collie. They had mixes like that 'in the past'. No thanks.


smart move ;-)


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

I know this is an old thread but... I've had a neighbor with a male poodle that is 2 months younger than Nadja offer to breed them together to make "shepadoodles" and another neighbor with a boxer/mastiff mix offer to breed the two together because "they'd be cool looking dogs" yeah like I'd want to add more mutts to the world and even worse the boxer/mastiff is extremly nervy but they call him "protective" 🤦‍♀️


----------



## Honey Maid (Dec 25, 2020)

Long, long time ago, I was in a big park with my female (spayed) Chesapeake, woman runs up to me, asks, "You want to make some money? We can breed your female to my male!" I said, Sure! Give me $5,000.00 to pay for prenatal care, and care of the puppies. She looked at me kinda funny, deflated, and walked off.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

There’s a guy with a black shepherd around here that believes Bear is a female. He and his girl tried to bring that dog up to meet us and ask if I wanted to breed them. I told him it wouldn’t be wise to ever bring his dog around Bear, as Bear begins loading up to go absolutely berserk. There’s been a few people to ask about breeding Cion. They haven’t been that stupid and I usually give them a simple no.


----------

